# Unidentified device on my wireless network



## ybor10000 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have 2 unidentified devices on my wireless network. To the best of my knowledge there are no other devices in the house that would be accessing my network. My app lists the information below. Is there any way to get more information on these devices ?

IP Address/Device Name/MAC Address/Network Adapter Company/ Device Information/ User Text/

192.168.1.101/ / 70-7E-43-72-99-B5 /ARRIS Group, Inc. / / /
192.168.1.102/ /00-25-F2-89-2D-6D/ ARRIS Group, Inc. / / /

Thank you.




Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4300U CPU @ 1.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4001 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1776 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 121602 MB, Free - 47326 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0HTNPG
Antivirus: McAfee VirusScan Enterprise, Updated and Enabled


----------



## sgeep (Oct 9, 2016)

You could try changing the security password for the network. That way, any new devices will need the updated password in order to remain on the network.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4300U CPU @ 1.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
> Processor Count: 4
> RAM: 4001 Mb
> ...


You appear to have a *Dell Latitude E5440* laptop.

What's the exact "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on that laptop?

Is that laptop being used at home or at work?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I found this


> the devices identified as "Arris Group, Inc." were the set-top boxes for my cable TV.


 Do you have Motorola set top tv boxes?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Arris also make routers/hubs for for high speed cable operators. My latest hub from Virgin Media here in the UK is made by Arris and the two IP addresses referred to in the original post are similar to the addresses for my router.


----------

